# il primo ottobre, il due ottobre ecc.



## italfan

Ciao!


Mi interessa se qualcuno potrebbe spiegarmi perché parlando delle date si dice il primo es. ottobre e poi c'è il due, il tre ottobre ecc. Perché non si direbbe l'uno ottobre allora? C'è qualche motivo particolare?

  Grazie


----------



## infinite sadness

Non lo so se c'è qualche motivo particolare, comunque "l'uno di ottobre" o "l'uno ottobre" si può dire tranquillamente.

Quello che assolutamente non si può dire è "il secondo ottobre", "il terzo di ottobre", eccetera.


----------



## Necsus

infinite sadness said:


> "l'uno di ottobre" o "l'uno ottobre" si può dire tranquillamente.


Be', non secondo le grammatiche, almeno in italiano standard. Serianni [VI,36]:
Per i giorni del mese si usa l'ordinale per il giorno iniziale («il primo maggio», «il primo di settembre»), ma il cardinale per i giorni successivi, siano o non siano accompagnati dal nome del mese: «il due di novembre»; «Che giorno è oggi? - È il due».


----------



## infinite sadness

Sì, sono d'accordo, anche se ad ogni modo neanche la grammatica del Serianni ci sa dire se ci sia un motivo particolare, a parte quel "si usa".
Ora, controllando google, vedo che l'uso di "l'uno novembre" certamente può considerarsi esistente (5.000 risultati), mentre "il secondo novembre" (500 risultati) è veramente marginale, e "il terzo novembre" (50 risultati) ancora meno.


----------



## zone noire

infinite sadness said:


> Ora, controllando google, vedo che l'uso di "l'uno novembre" certamente può considerarsi esistente (5.000 risultati), mentre "il secondo novembre" (500 risultati) è veramente marginale, e "il terzo novembre" (50 risultati) ancora meno.


 
Pero' google potrebbe comprendere anche frasi tipo _questo è il *secondo/terzo novembre* piu' piovoso degli ultimi dieci anni_ grammaticalmente corrette ma di significato diverso da quello che si sta discutendo.


----------



## infinite sadness

Certo, infatti ho detto che è trascurabile, mentre "l'uno novembre" ha una evidente diffusione.


----------



## Necsus

infinite sadness said:


> Ora, controllando google, vedo che l'uso di "l'uno novembre" certamente può considerarsi esistente (5.000 risultati)





infinite sadness said:


> Certo, infatti ho detto che è trascurabile, mentre "l'uno novembre" ha una evidente diffusione.


In realtà non è neanche così. Come ho detto altre volte, la cifra di occorrenze indicata nella pagina iniziale di Google quasi mai è affidabile, per avere un risultato veritiero bisogna andare all'ultima pagina riportata, dove si avrà il numero effettivo delle occorrenze, che nel caso di "l'uno novembre" è di 103, un po' poco anche per definirlo di uso comune nella lingua parlata in barba alla grammatica : 

"l'uno novembre"
Ricerca avanzata
Pagina 11 di 103 risultati (0,05 secondi) 

_Al fine di visualizzare i risultati più rilevanti, sono state omesse alcune voci molto simili alle 103 già visualizzate._
_In alternativa, è possibile ripetere la ricerca includendo i risultati omessi._


----------



## infinite sadness

Secondo me, confrontando il dato con "il primo novembre" (avendo adottato lo stesso tuo sistema trovo "_Al fine di visualizzare i risultati più rilevanti, sono state omesse alcune voci molto simili alle *506* già visualizzate")_, _*103*_ è un risultato abbastanza significativo, che mi fa dire che "l'uno novembre" è usato 1/5 delle volte di "il primo novembre".
Quindi, in definitiva, usato.


----------



## Necsus

infinite sadness said:


> Secondo me, confrontando il dato con "il primo novembre" (avendo adottato lo stesso tuo sistema trovo "_Al fine di visualizzare i risultati più rilevanti, sono state omesse alcune voci molto simili alle *506* già visualizzate")_, _*103*_ è un risultato abbastanza significativo, che mi fa dire che "l'uno novembre" è usato 1/5 delle volte di "il primo novembre".
> Quindi, in definitiva, usato.


IS, non so come hai svolto la ricerca, ma me non risulta affatto che sia così. Il 'mio sistema' dà per "il primo novembre" un risultato ben diverso, che definirei peraltro scontato:

"il primo novembre"
Ricerca avanzata
Pagina 51 di circa *1.880.000* risultati (0,16 secondi) 
_Al fine di visualizzare i risultati più rilevanti, sono state omesse alcune voci molto simili alle 507 già visualizzate._
_In alternativa, è possibile ripetere la ricerca includendo i risultati omessi._

Ma non mi sembra utile continuare con questo sterile confronto di riscontri. Come sempre, ognuno è libero di parlare come crede, però non di suggerire ad altri che siano corrette o diffuse forme che in realtà non lo sono, e il mio parere è che risulta evidente che la locuzione _l'uno novembre_ non è né grammaticalmente corretta né particolarmente diffusa nella lingua parlata.


----------



## infinite sadness

Scusa, non è per polemica. Ma la ricerca che tu hai svolto è identica alla mia, solo che a te viene *507*, mentre a me *506*.
Ma poi, se tu hai suggerito quel tipo di ricerca non capisco perché te la prendi con me: chi è causa del suo mal pianga se stesso.
Del resto, anche a me sembrava scontato che "il primo novembre" fosse diffuso 5 volte di più rispetto a "l'uno novembre".
Poi, io non ho detto che è giusto, ho solo detto che il 20% della popolazione lo usa. Non avevo dato alcun giudizio sulla correttezza di questo uso.


----------



## Necsus

Ma figurati se posso prendermela con qualcuno per simili questioni...! Comunque, come avevo evidenziato, mi riferivo ai risultati, che nel primo caso vengono aggiornati nell'ultima pagina da 9.920 a 103 effettivi, mentre nel secondo caso rimangono 1.880.000 anche nell'ultima pagina. Poi leggilo come ti fa più comodo...


----------



## Montesacro

Necsus said:


> Come sempre, ognuno è libero di parlare come crede, però non di suggerire ad altri che siano corrette o diffuse forme che in realtà non lo sono, e il mio parere è che risulta evidente che la locuzione _l'uno novembre_ non è né grammaticalmente corretta né particolarmente diffusa nella lingua parlata.


 
Sono d'accordo con Necsus, naturalmente.



infinite sadness said:


> Poi, io non ho detto che è giusto, ho solo detto che il 20% della popolazione lo usa. Non avevo dato alcun giudizio sulla correttezza di questo uso.


 
Dai dati delle tue ricerche su google puoi ricavare solo una conclusione: che "primo novembre" compare tra i risultati cinque volte di più di "uno novembre".

Da ciò non si può certo dedurre che "uno novembre" viene usato da un quinto della popolazione mentre i restanti quattro quinti usano "primo novembre" (be', volendo essere precisi in realtà sarebbe un sesto e cinque sesti, ma poco importa).


----------



## jazyk

Altre lingue romanze, come il portoghese, lo spagnolo e il francese, procedono come l'italiano qui.


----------



## ursu-lab

Confermo l'uso di "primo" per il primo giorno del mese. Infatti la festa nazionale dei lavoratori è, appunto, il *Primo Maggio*, senza alcun dubbio. Questa non la sbaglia nessuno.
I risultati di google di "uno novembre"  sono pochissimi per considerarlo qualcosa di diverso da una semplice svista o un errore, soprattutto considerando il fatto che si tratta di una festa, per cui le occorrenze dovrebbero essere molto più numerose.
In molti casi, tra l'altro, non c'entra un fico secco con l'uso di uno nella data, come in questo:
Casa *Rai *_*Uno* - novembre_ 2003.


Impostando come unica lingua della ricerca l'italiano (si dice "novembre" anche in altre lingue), a me compaiono 291 occorrenze di "uno novembre", di cui, appunto, molte completamente fuorvianti, come quella di "rai uno" seguita da "novembre" o "Zero _Uno - novembre_" o "Comment di _Uno — novembre_ 2, 2007" e un lunghissimo eccetera. 




infinite sadness said:


> Poi, io non ho detto che è giusto, ho solo detto che il 20%   della   popolazione lo usa.



A partire da quali dati numerici e con quale ricerca di campo hai calcolato la percentuale?  Google non rappresenta statisticamente l'uso e, soprattutto, la qualità di una lingua. Altrimenti dovremmo dire che in italiano "che" si scrive "ke" solo perché questa è la forma che si usa per chattare in rete.


Non generalizziamo invece con le altre lingue: in spagnolo è piuttosto comune l'uso di "uno".


----------



## jazyk

> Non generalizziamo invece con le altre lingue: in spagnolo è piuttosto comune l'uso di "uno".


Forse dipende dal paese. In America Latina sento sempre l'ordinale.


----------



## infinite sadness

Non c'è problema. A me basta sapere che c'è qualcuno che scrive l'uno ottobre, mentre invece "il secondo ottobre" non lo scrive nessuno. 
La ragione di chi sceglie "l'uno ottobre" credo sia da trovare nella possibilità di equivoco descritta da zone noire, perchè se io scrivo "il primo ottobre", qualcuno potrebbe intendere il primo mese di ottobre del secolo, del decennio, della mia vita. Per esempio, posso dire "questo è il primo ottobre felice di tutta la mia vita", e così via.


----------



## ursu-lab

jazyk said:


> Forse dipende dal paese. In America Latina sento sempre l'ordinale.


Sì, in effetti parlavo della Spagna (vedrai che non c'è scritto 1º, a differenza del sito italiano dove nel testo è scritto "primo"). Comunque ho detto "piuttosto comune", non che non si usi più "primo".
Tornando all'italiano, è ovvio che se uno pensa ai giorni come numeri a qualcuno sfuggirà dire "uno" al posto di "primo", soprattutto se si parla di un arco di tempo, per es: dal 15 maggio all'1 giugno 2008. 
Cioè, quando si usano le cifre non si usa scrivere 1º e, quindi, facendo la trascrizione automatica, può venire istintivo scrivere "uno" senza fermarsi a pensare che si dovrebbe dire "primo". 
Quest'errore comunque è quasi inesistente con alcune date più celebrate (o semplicemente più pubblicizzate), non solo col Primo Maggio, ma nemmeno col pesce d'aprile, che cade il primo d'aprile.


----------



## francisgranada

Solo per "alleggerire" un po' il discorso, per quanto riguarda Google: ho messo la frase _"il 32 agosto" - _il risultato è 15 900 000 !!! (un risultato straordinario se prendiamo in considerazione che il mese d'agosto di solito non ha più di 31 giorni ). 

Ma se specifico, che m'interessa solo la frase _esatta _e solo in lingua _italiana_, allora il risultato è "solamente" 1290 ...

Per quanto riguarda il merito della domanda, visto che nelle lingue romanze abbiamo praticamente la stessa regola, sarebbe interessante vedere, come si diceva la data in latino nell'epoca dello stato di Roma? 

(forse il primo giorno del mese aveva un significato speciale ... )

Nel latino medioevale, la costruzione era più o meno così: _die vigesimo quinto mensis Martii, anno Domini millesimo quingentesimo tertio ... _Cioè, si usavano i numeri ordinali.


----------



## infinite sadness

Sì lo so, solo che ora la regola è opposta a quella del latino, tranne il caso del primo giorno del mese. 
Forse si tratta di una di quelle regole per le quali non c'è alcuna spiegazione.


----------

